# Yellow/Light Brown Stools x6 years



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

I was diagnosed with GERD 4 years ago.... had some other tests done 2 years prior to that due to soft yellowish/light brown stools. Had bloodwork, CT-scans x2 and a colonoscopy.... all came back negative. Though the GI doc said I had "IBS" due to some of my abdominal pains and the amount of stool they saw in my initial X-ray and the negative result on the colonoscopy.I've read a few places online that GERD can be responsible for yellowish/light brown stools and was wondering if anyone else had similar issues.Thanks again!DougAge 44


----------

